# Truefaced?



## Doulos 2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about this ministry?

Home | truefaced


----------



## Andres (Sep 15, 2012)

I looked all over their website and didn't see one single reference to Jesus Christ or to any scripture. Those are big red flags for me. Is this even Christian?

EDIT: I guess I can't read very well!


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 15, 2012)

To be fair, Andrew, I don't think you looked very long or carefully. I found clear references to Jesus Christ and the Gospel in several of the first pages I looked at on their site. That said, it doesn't look terribly good in terms of theological care and depth...pretty shallow feel-good stuff for the most part... But all you need to do to see the fact that it's a Christian ministry is to look at the About pages.


----------



## Tim (Sep 15, 2012)

Andres said:


> I looked all over their website and didn't see one single reference to Jesus Christ or to any scripture. Those are big red flags for me. Is this even Christian?



To be fair, on the "about" page, the first flash image does mention Jesus.


----------



## Edward (Sep 15, 2012)

Andres said:


> I looked all over their website and didn't see one single reference to Jesus Christ or to any scripture. Those are big red flags for me. Is this even Christian?



I did, on their "About" page "This worldview often appears radical or revolutionary, simply because many followers of Jesus have walked away from the Original Good News. Now thousands are returning to this freedom for which Christ set them free. It is a reformation in our 21st century." 

But the site makes me uncomfortable as well. A lot of words, but are they really saying anything? 

I'd take a pass on it.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 15, 2012)

I was able to locate ONE location in which the word "Christ" was used in passing. Pathetic. There may be more references, but from a casual reading, the emphasis is not on Jesus, but on "God." I rolled my eyes that they don't speak of the Good News... no, they speak of the Original Good News. (Yet I wonder what they mean by that because I don't see it defined anywhere.)

As a military chaplain, one who is immersed in a "ministerial" culture in which the system wants me to be a purveyor of vague and private spirituality, I have long since grown weary of ambiguous "God statements." I am not a minister of "God," commissioned by "God" to invite people to trust in "God." No, I am a minister of Jesus! I have been commissioned by Jesus to call people to faith in HIM! 

Because of my context in which "god" language is used specifically and intentionally to avoid offending or alienating folks, whenever I hear that same generically theistic talk from the broader religious crowd, with the name of Jesus absent or minimalized, I cannot but interpret that as a subtle acquiescence to our culture of "tolerance" and pluralism. 

I am proud of the name of Jesus and I refuse to recommend any church, any minister, or any ministry that doesn't appear to me to be robustly "pro-Jesus." After all, inviting people to trust in God apart from Jesus is sending them to judgment and condemnation.


----------



## Andres (Sep 15, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> I am proud of the name of Jesus and I refuse to recommend any church, any minister, or any ministry that doesn't appear to me to be robustly "pro-Jesus." After all, inviting people to trust in God apart from Jesus is sending them to judgment and condemnation.


----------



## Doulos 2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for your responses. I appreciate your input; the site does seem to be slickly marketed to appeal to a broad "christian" audience.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 15, 2012)

Andres said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > I am proud of the name of Jesus and I refuse to recommend any church, any minister, or any ministry that doesn't appear to me to be robustly "pro-Jesus." After all, inviting people to trust in God apart from Jesus is sending them to judgment and condemnation.



Yet, again, according to the majority... my sentiment is out of touch...


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry I don't have much but,a friend's church which is very program driven embraced this program wholeheartedly a few years back,he wanted me to join the class,after I listened to the intro message,the guys names were John Lynch and Bruce Macnichol I think,and they seemed to arrive on what I term a "theology of discontent" this was like-let's trash this dead religion and embrace a relevant Jesus and have a missional Church, I decided it wasnt for me,very vague,somewhat rebellious message trying to redefine an anthrocentric system of Grace,lots of modern mush, with a emphasis on Business inspired models for "Church growth".I am thankful my Church is not this but just the opposite,a Calvinistic,Theocentric,Biblical and Confessional Church,at the end of the day this is the type of "dead" Church Truefaced would denigrate


----------



## Andres (Sep 16, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > SolaScriptura said:
> ...


----------



## Sola Gratia (Sep 16, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > SolaScriptura said:
> ...



I believe the Bible just might have something to say about that


----------

